# bootsplash na genkernelu :]

## m@niac!

po 3 podejsciu do recznego skompilowania jajka nie mialem juz nerwow do tego i pokusilem sie na genkernela. Pierwsze co chcialem zmienic, to wrzucic bootsplasha, i tu zaczely sie schody. Przetrzepalem google wzdluz i wszerz i nie znalazlem zadnego sposobu na wybranie sobie bootsplasha przy jajku z genkernela. Wszedzie gdzie ten temat byl poruszany, pisali ze obecnie nie jest to mozliwe bo takie jajo z gena musi miec initrd. Tak wiec zaczalem kombinowac sam i...

 zrobilem  :Very Happy: 

[jesli juz ktos przede mna napisal jak to zrobic to sorry ale nie chce mi sie szukac  :Very Happy:  ]

0. emerge bootsplash

1. zaciagamy sobie patcha z bootsplash.de

2. kopiujemy zrodla naszego kernela

3. patchujemy jajo

4. genkernelujemy je  :Smile: 

    -uzywamy menuconfig aby upewnic sie ze mamy wylaczone bootup logo

    -wlaczamy bootsplasha

5. po zkompilowaniu jajko samo sie wrzucilo tam gdzie trzeba

6. zastepujemy zpatchowane zrodelka tymi ktore na poczatku skopiowalismy

7. genkernelujemy samo initrd

8. w /etc/bootsplash powinnismy znalezc kilka splashy

     do tego katalogu wrzucamy ten splash ktory chcemy ustawic, wywalamy dowiazanie symboliczne default i robimy nowe wskazujace na katalog tego splasha ktorego chcemy uzywac

9. dodajemy naszego splasha do juz istniejacego pliku initrd:

    splash -s -f \ /etc/bootsplash/default/config/plik.cfg.z rozdzielczoscia.przy.naszym.bootowaniu.cfg \ >> /sciezka/do/naszego/initrd

10. restartujemy system i cieszymy sie pieknym bootsplashem  :Very Happy: 

jesli chcemy zmienic sobie po jakims czasie splasha na innego, to powtarzamy wszystko od kroku nr 7

to powinno zadzialac (u mnie na gentoo 2004.3 development-sources 2.6.10 dziala)

----------

## fallow

btw. powinno sie jeszcze dodac np do poziomu default skrypt bootsplash via rc-update by moc miec np. obrazek na wszystkich konsolach etc.

btw2. przeciez jest fb(gen)splash Spocka ( http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/ ) ktory jest w gentoo-dev-sources oraz chyba we wszystkich patchsetach na kern&hard i stal sie juz standardem w gentoo , po co dalej uzywac bootsplasha... :Smile: 

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## m@niac!

jak ja wrzucalem bootsplasha na jajo 2.6.10 to jedyna opcja bylo uzycie bootsplasha, nic innego nie dawalo sie jeszcze zaaplikowac na ta wersje kernela.

----------

## milu

Bajki Waść opowiadasz - fbsplash na vividach vv_e opartych jeszcze na 2.6.10-rc[x] działał bez zająknięcia. Jak wyszło 2.6.10 też nie było z tym większych problemów   :Razz: 

----------

## m@niac!

ja w kazdym badz razie 2 dni po ukazaniu sie stable 2.6.10 nie moglem sie doszukac czegos sensownego, pozatym opis tworzylem z mysla o uzytkownikach jaj vanilla, a kompleetnych opisow wrzucenia splasha po polsku nie ma zbyt wiele.

----------

## mirek

Ja mam kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i wszystko dziala jak nalezy. Nie wiem czy po polsku znajdziesz, ja gdzies na forum znalazlem taki opis po angielsku:

 fbsplash 

 0) Preparation. Make sure you that you either have your ACCEPT_KEYWORDS set 

    to ~<your_arch> (eg. ~x86) or that you add:

      sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources ~x86

      media-gfx/splashutils ~x86  

    to your /etc/portage/package.keywords.

 1) Install the latest Gentoo kernel sources:

    # emerge gentoo-dev-sources

 2) Configure, build and install your kernel:

 3) Install splashutils:

    # emerge splashutils

 4) Create an initramfs image for fbsplash:

    # splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 emergence

 5) Configure your bootloader: (instructions for grub)

    # cd /boot/grub

    Edit menu.lst, find the entry for your kernel, and put 'splash=silent,theme:emergence' 

    onto the kernel command line. You should get something like this:

    title Gentoo Linux (g-d-s 2.6.8.1)

        root (hd0,4)

        kernel /boot/gentoo-2.6.8.1 ro root=/dev/hda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

Probuj poczytac i uzywaj search.

----------

## fallow

nie wiem czy jest opis ktory bardziej wyczerpuje temat niz ten http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------

## m@niac!

za waszymi opiniami sprobowalem fbsplasha i... dupa, lepiej sie prezentuje ten z bootsplasha.

pozatym z fb jest wiecej roboty, zobacze co mi z tego wyjdzie. w gentoo-dev-sources dla kernela 2.6.11 ma byc wywalony fbsplash i w jego miejsce wrzucony bootsplash, w niektorych patchsetach tak samo.

minusy fbsplasha w porownaniu z bootsplashem z mojego opisu:

1. najpierw widac konsolke w niskiej rozdzielczosci, dopiero potem zmienia sie rozdzielczosc na podana w bootloaderze i wskakuje splash, w bootsplashu nie pojawi sie zaden tekstowy output, od razu wskakuje wybrana rozdzielczosc i rusza splash.

2. mniej roboty z bootsplashem, mniejsze paczki do zemergowania

3. z szanujacych sie patchsetow fbsplash ma wyleciec - to chyba o czyms swiadczy

4. zbyt skomplikowana skladnia wyboru rozdzielczosci w bootloaderze, w bootsplashu wystarczylo dac vga=xxx a tu trzeba video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,xxxxxxxxx-xx@xx

5. nie wiedziec czemu gentoo-wiki przy fbsplashu na genkernelu kaze dac splash=verbose a nie silent

jedynym plusem fbsplasha jest ze theme sie wybiera w bootloaderze jedna komenda i nie trzeba przebudowywac initrd

----------

## Polin

Takie pytanko: czy splash (ktorykolwiek) obciaza w jakims wiekszym stopniu zasoby komputera? Chodzi mi o wariant wyzsza rozdzielczosc + jakies tlo w konsoli.

Zalezy mi na wydajnosci, wiec zastanawiam sie, czy ladniejsza konsola jest warta swieczki.

----------

## qermit

Ja używam fbsplasha od jakiegoś czasui nie zauważyłem żadnego spowolnienia konsoli tudzież kompa(w porówniu u z fb). A czy to jest fbsplash, czy bootsplash to mi jest wszystko jedno bo (przynajmniej dla mnie) liczy się to, że nie muszę ręcznie zakładać żadnych łatek(leń ze mnie co  :Laughing:  ) a emerge i tak zrobi za mnie prawie wszystko

----------

## _troll_

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> minusy fbsplasha w porownaniu z bootsplashem z mojego opisu:
> 
> 1. najpierw widac konsolke w niskiej rozdzielczosci, dopiero potem zmienia sie rozdzielczosc na podana w bootloaderze i wskakuje splash, w bootsplashu nie pojawi sie zaden tekstowy output, od razu wskakuje wybrana rozdzielczosc i rusza splash.

 Czy wkompilowales obsluge initrd i utworzyles wlasciwy jego obraz (initrd) skryptem splash_geninitramfs??

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 2. mniej roboty z bootsplashem, mniejsze paczki do zemergowania

 jakie mniejsze paczki? o czym dokladnie mowisz??

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 3. z szanujacych sie patchsetow fbsplash ma wyleciec - to chyba o czyms swiadczy

 a tego nie popre - gdzies to wyczytal?

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 4. zbyt skomplikowana skladnia wyboru rozdzielczosci w bootloaderze, w bootsplashu wystarczylo dac vga=xxx a tu trzeba video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,xxxxxxxxx-xx@xx

 zbyt skomplikowana? faktycznie, gdyby nie bylo tutriali (, etc...) to moznaby tak powiedziec, ale nie zartuj, ze przeczytanie 5iu prostych instrukcji na stronie spocka jest zbyt SKOMPLIKOWANE???

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 5. nie wiedziec czemu gentoo-wiki przy fbsplashu na genkernelu kaze dac splash=verbose a nie silent

 a jednak cos wacpan czytal! super!! czy bylo tam takze napisane, ze jesli zmienisz na cos innego, to Twoj komputer eksploduje?? nie?? no to w czym problem? ustawiasz jak chcesz... to jest Linux - nie ma jednej sciezki (tm)! tu jest WYBOR - i mi sie to podoba.

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> jedynym plusem fbsplasha jest ze theme sie wybiera w bootloaderze jedna komenda i nie trzeba przebudowywac initrd

 plusy fbsplasha w stosunku do bootsplasha:

- caly algorytm dekodowania obrazkow (jpg, png, whatever) siedzi POZA jajkiem

- obsluga grafiki siedzi w userlandzie - BEZPIECZENSTWO!!!

- mniejsza lata na kernel - latwiejsze portowanie na nastepne wersje (kto portowal bootsplasha, ten wie o co chodzi).

Marudzisz w imie zasad, czy rzeczywiscie Ci ten fbsplash tak podpadl? Niewazne - nie chce wywolywac flame'ow.

Pytanie co do informacji o tym, jakoby bootsplash mial zastapic fbsplasha jest aktualne - bardzo bym chcial sie dowiedziec, skad masz te rewelacje.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## spock_

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> za waszymi opiniami sprobowalem fbsplasha i... dupa, lepiej sie prezentuje ten z bootsplasha.

 

Zeby zlikwidowac zrodlo FUD, ciagnacych sie w nieskonczosc plotek oraz potencjalnych maili do mnie, pozwole sobie skomentowac.. 

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> w gentoo-dev-sources dla kernela 2.6.11 ma byc wywalony fbsplash i w jego miejsce wrzucony bootsplash, w niektorych patchsetach tak samo.

 

Bzdury (przynajmniej jesli chodzi o g-d-s).

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 1. najpierw widac konsolke w niskiej rozdzielczosci, dopiero potem zmienia sie rozdzielczosc na podana w bootloaderze i wskakuje splash, w bootsplashu nie pojawi sie zaden tekstowy output, od razu wskakuje wybrana rozdzielczosc i rusza splash.

 

Again, bzdury - nie wiesz o czym piszesz ;>

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 2. mniej roboty z bootsplashem, mniejsze paczki do zemergowania

 

O wielkosc paczek sie nie kloce, ale o ile wiecej pracy jest wpisaniem "splash_geninitramfs -g .." niz z wpisaniem "splash ..."? Chodzi o te "_geninitramfs"? ;P

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 3. z szanujacych sie patchsetow fbsplash ma wyleciec - to chyba o czyms swiadczy

 

Moze jakies zrodlo takich informacji? Link? ;>

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 4. zbyt skomplikowana skladnia wyboru rozdzielczosci w bootloaderze, w bootsplashu wystarczylo dac vga=xxx a tu trzeba video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,xxxxxxxxx-xx@xx

 

Patrz punkt 1.

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 5. nie wiedziec czemu gentoo-wiki przy fbsplashu na genkernelu kaze dac splash=verbose a nie silent

 

Tam pisze "Genkernel users should use something like this for the kernel line..", a nie "Genkernel users should use the following line for the kernel command line parameters.." :> Czytamy dokladnie tekst, a nie kopiujemy bezmyslnie kod ;> 

Swoja droga, dlaczego cokolwiek, co pisze na GW mialoby byc minusem fbsplasha, czy jakiegokolwiek innego projektu?

----------

## fallow

pomijajac juz cala reszte , nie mam nawet hm... , mozna to nazwac "ochoty" tego komentowac . najbardziej zaciekawily mnie 2 rzeczy.

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

>  w gentoo-dev-sources dla kernela 2.6.11 ma byc wywalony fbsplash i w jego miejsce wrzucony bootsplash, w niektorych patchsetach tak samo.
> 
> 

 

skad takie informacje - jakis link ?  w jakich  patchsetach tak ma byc ? 

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> z szanujacych sie patchsetow fbsplash ma wyleciec - to chyba o czyms swiadczy
> 
> 

 

czyli z ktorych i gdzie to info  :Smile:  ? 

tez jestem ciekaw.

----------

## m@niac!

 *gentoo-wiki.com wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And as of 2.6.11 rc 1, the developers threw bootsplash back into the scene. No more fbsplash.

 

czy to wystarczajaco wiarygodne zrodlo?

dalsze informacje wygooglalem i teraz juz nie chce mi sie ich znow odgrzebywac.

 *spock_ wrote:*   

>  *m@niac! wrote:*   
> 
> 1. najpierw widac konsolke w niskiej rozdzielczosci, dopiero potem zmienia sie rozdzielczosc na podana w bootloaderze i wskakuje splash, w bootsplashu nie pojawi sie zaden tekstowy output, od razu wskakuje wybrana rozdzielczosc i rusza splash. 
> 
> Again, bzdury - nie wiesz o czym piszesz ;> 

 

przed 2 godzinami zrobilem fbsplasha wg tego co bylo na wiki, do tego sam zaczalem troche grzebac. Zeby osiagnac satysfakcjonujacy efekt trzeba odwalic kilkanascie razy wiecej roboty niz przy bootsplashu

(tam wystarczy patch na kernelu, emerge bootsplash, genkernel all i wszystko z miejsca dziala) a tu widze cala filozofie wrzucania splasha.

wywalenie kodu poza jadro i zwiekszenie bezpieczenstwa tego nie usprawiedliwia.

do tego zeby zemergowac splashutils nie mozna miec w systemie bootsplasha (np z innego kernela) bo wywala konflikt.

----------

## spock_

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> czy to wystarczajaco wiarygodne zrodlo?

 

Nie. 

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> przed 2 godzinami zrobilem fbsplasha wg tego co bylo na wiki, do tego sam zaczalem troche grzebac. Zeby osiagnac satysfakcjonujacy efekt trzeba odwalic kilkanascie razy wiecej roboty niz przy bootsplashu
> 
> (tam wystarczy patch na kernelu, emerge bootsplash, genkernel all i wszystko z miejsca dziala) a tu widze cala filozofie wrzucania splasha.
> 
> wywalenie kodu poza jadro i zwiekszenie bezpieczenstwa tego nie usprawiedliwia.

 

gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.txt - czy to naprawde jest az TYLE pracy?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> do tego zeby zemergowac splashutils nie mozna miec w systemie bootsplasha (np z innego kernela) bo wywala konflikt.

 

Nie, kerneli spatchowanych bootsplashem mozesz miec tysiace w systemie. Nie mozesz miec tylko pakietu 'bootsplash', bo ten dostarcza po czesci tych samych plikow co 'splashutils'. Kolizja miedzy tymi pakietami jest nie do unikniecia.

----------

## _troll_

1. jednym bezpieczenstwo i latwosc wprowadzania zmian przeszkadza, innym nie - starajmy sie nie krytykowac tych, ktorzy jednak nie robia windows z linuxa, ok?

2. prosilismy o dokladny link... mozesz?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

na wiki kazdy moze napisac ze w gentoo-dev-sources bedzie teraz patch Osamy Bin-Ladena ktrory zterroryzuje karte gfx  :Razz:   :Smile: 

nie wiem jak ten ktos to czytal ale powinien kupic okulary.

 *dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-dev-sources wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.6.11 patchset, release pre
> 
> Not currently available in portage.
> ...

 

2.6.11-pre

split-out : http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-dev-sources/release-11.pre/dist/

szczegolowo : http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-dev-sources/release-11.pre/patchlist.htm

a te patchsety ?  :Wink: 

cheers.  :Smile: 

----------

## slazeros

wszystko pieknie smiga tylko czy mozna ustawic wyzsze odswiezanie ? dalem zamiasn ...@70  ...@100 i nic nawet mi sie w 70 hz nie chce uruchomic  :Sad: 

czaly czas mam 60 hz moze cos przeoczylem w kernelu ? postewpowalem jak pisano : )))

----------

## rzezioo

jesli uzywasz waniliowego kernela - sciagnij patcha vesafb-tng

jesli jakiegos gentowego patchsetu to po prostu wlacz vesafb-tng w configu. standardowy vesafb nie pozwala na takie bajery jak ustawianie czestotliwosci odswiezania:(

----------

## slazeros

mam gento-dev-sources i mam tam wkompilowane w jadro vesafb-tng mimo tego nie dziala czy musze jeszcze wkompilowac vesafb ? 

widzialem kiedys u kumpla konsola 1024x768 100 hz przyjemnie sie pracuje : ) jesli tego nie da sie ustawic to przejde na tego : ((( bootsplasha

( rozumiem ze o chodzi o cfg kernala tak :d ? sory bo n00bek : ) )

----------

## milu

 *slazeros wrote:*   

> jesli tego nie da sie ustawic to przejde na tego : ((( bootsplasha
> 
> ( rozumiem ze o chodzi o cfg kernala tak :d ? sory bo n00bek : ) )

 

Nie bardzo kumam: co ma bootsplash do rozdzielczości i odświeżania??

Odpalenie przez dodanie opcji do startu kernela

```
video=vesa-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@100
```

 nie działa??

Poza tym w w g-d-s możesz zdefiniować w kernelu jaki tryb ma domyślnie vesa-tng.

W razie czego przeszukaj to forum bo o vesa-tng było już nieraz i może przeszperaj dokumentację vesa-tng żeby się dowiedzieć jak to odpalić??

----------

## slazeros

w gds znalazlem ale to jest ustawienie dla vesafb nie vesa-tng tzn chodzi mi o ustawienie rozdzielczosci i odswiezania brakuje mi jeszcze jakiegos pacza ?

to moj grub.conf

```

root(hd0,3) 

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda4 video=vesa-tng:ywrap,mttr,1024x768-16@100 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

a czym sie rozni opacja mttr od pmipal bo ludki maja roznie poustawiane : (

----------

## Insenic

 *slazeros wrote:*   

> mam gento-dev-sources i mam tam wkompilowane w jadro vesafb-tng mimo tego nie dziala czy musze jeszcze wkompilowac vesafb ? 
> 
> widzialem kiedys u kumpla konsola 1024x768 100 hz przyjemnie sie pracuje : ) jesli tego nie da sie ustawic to przejde na tego : ((( bootsplasha
> 
> ( rozumiem ze o chodzi o cfg kernala tak :d ? sory bo n00bek : ) )

 

Ja mam vesa-tng jedynie w jądrze i na konsoli mam 1280x1024-32@85 i normalnie działa.

w lilo.conf mam:

```
append = "video:vesa-tng: ypan,1280x1024-32@85"
```

vga=791 (standard) usunięte.

A swoją dorga to jak wybrać vesafb i wesa-tng jednocześnie. W menuconfig jest to pole select. Nie wiem może   przez edycje configa?

----------

## pc83

Tak się zapytam bo zrobilem sobie tego bootsplasha fajne tematy sa itp ale jest jeden problem. na poczatku pojawia mi sie czarne tlo, przeleca komunikaty i pozniej dopiero to znika. probowalem na roznych koniguracjach i to z vesa-tng i zwykla. chcialbym uzyskac taki efekt jak na livie 2005.1 najpierw ten progres z kropek ze tak powiem   :Very Happy:  a pozniej ladnie juz ladowanie systemu. Tylko ze na live nie ma grafiki pod konsola jak juz sie system odpali. udalo sie komus zlikwidowac to "czarne tlo na poczatku"?

----------

## Johnny_Bit

1. Wygrzebałes trupa

2. fbsplash jest kompletnie oficjalny na gentoo.

3. bootsplash jest przestarzały

4. Chwytaj wiki

----------

## pc83

przepraszam pomylilem tego bootsplasha o ktorym napisalem z fbsplashem. robilem to wedlug opisu Howto fbsplash na jajku gentoo-sources o ile dobrze pamietam 2.6.13 (pozniej wylaczylem ze wzgledu wlasnie na te czarne tlo i komunikaty na nim). chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak uzyskac taki efekt jak na livecd ze nie widac tych komunikatow na poczatku no chyba ze "zastapione" sa one wlasnie tym "kropkowanym paskiem postepu" na poczatku bootowania?

----------

## Ratman

 *pc83 wrote:*   

> przepraszam pomylilem tego bootsplasha o ktorym napisalem z fbsplashem. robilem to wedlug opisu Howto fbsplash na jajku gentoo-sources o ile dobrze pamietam 2.6.13 (pozniej wylaczylem ze wzgledu wlasnie na te czarne tlo i komunikaty na nim). chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak uzyskac taki efekt jak na livecd ze nie widac tych komunikatow na poczatku no chyba ze "zastapione" sa one wlasnie tym "kropkowanym paskiem postepu" na poczatku bootowania?

 

Jest temat naten temat (ale maslane) - na 8-9 stronie forum - znajdziesz

----------

